#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Inkontinenz >

## Ruth

Hallo.
Hab mal eine Frage.
Meine Mutter ist seit längerer Zeit inkontinent.  :loser_3_cut:  
Ihr Hausarzt sagt, da könne man nichts machen.
Das glaube ich nicht. :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:  
Hätter ihr mir einen Rat?
Mutti sitzt im Rollstuhl und ist beidbeinig amputiert.
Diese blöden Pänts rutschen ihr immer runter. Nehme ich kleiner, sind sie ihr zu eng.
Jeden Morgen ist das ganze Bett verbieselt, was ihr sehr peinlich ist.  :embarrassed_cut:

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hi, was sagt der Urologe? 
Evtl. wäre ein Bauchdeckenkatheter eine Lösung?  
Welche Windeln benutzt ihr denn? Gibt so viele.

----------


## urologiker

Hallo Ruth, 
deine Mutter ist mit der Vorstellung bei einem Fachurologen sicher gut beraten. Da es sich um eine hochgradige Harninkontinenz zu handeln scheint (Urinverlust auch im Liegen) ist angesichts des Gesundheitszustandes und des Alters deiner Mutter sicher eine Katheteranlage zu diskutieren. 
Stell dich bitte bei einem Urologen vor und berichte  :Smiley:  
Gruß, logiker

----------

